# How Far Behind is Your Story Hour?



## the Jester (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm nearly caught up in one thread (about 2-1/2 games behind), caught up in the other.   (This is a very new thing that has taken a concerted effort for months to achieve.)

How about you?


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm really starting to appreciate your diligence in your SHs.  We've played about 10 games in my epic game and I'm in the middle of Game #2.  I took some decent notes and I'm hoping that the time delay will help me boil down what is most important to the story and what is merely extraneous detailing.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 1, 2005)

I started my story hour right the same day as the very first session. . . but it slowly fell behind. . . one session and then two and then four. . .  when it got to around 12 sessions I despaired - which caused me to fall even further behind. . .and then real life got in the way (in a good way) and soon I was something around 24 sessions behind. ..  I just got halfway through writing up Session #69 and we are going to play Session #96 this Saturday . . . so that is 27 sessions behind at this point - so that is a little more than a year behind. . .

But oh well, the SH is secondary to the campaign itself - so it can wait, prepping for the actual games cannot.


----------



## LordVyreth (Jun 1, 2005)

I was two years behind when I started my SH, so it took forever to catch up.  I'm now just about one adventure behind, though said adventure took about three months of bi-weekly games to complete.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm a little more than a year behind. I'm bumping my nose against a wall as I clear up other goals, but I'll plunge back into it before very long. Luckily we took a four month break, so it hasn't been as big a problem as it could be.  I'm back to the "yearning to write" feeling, which is always fun.


----------



## Henry (Jun 1, 2005)

The "mini-hour" I'm writing now came from a game at a Gameday in late April; so it's technically done - funny thing is, I'm already falling behind in my release schedule, because of the long weekend!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2005)

About a year behind still...but, with updating (nearly) daily, I'm catching up quickly. In about six months, I've gone through five to six years worth of gaming.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm about a year behind, but that's because I only discovered this forum a couple of months ago.  I've got all the sessions written up, just need to post them.  I don't want to do them all at once because it would be so long.  So I've been posting 3 sessions at a time.  I plan to post some more tonight.


----------



## spyscribe (Jun 1, 2005)

18 months and steaming ahead!  Whoo!


----------



## carpedavid (Jun 1, 2005)

When I started my story hour, I was a year behind. With my last update, I'm about 9 months behind, so I guess I'm catching up.


----------



## pogre (Jun 1, 2005)

I just caught up today. I did a massive fast-forward at one point to get more current to the campaign.


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 1, 2005)

Storyhour 1 is about two years after the fact but getting updated every week.

Storyhour 2 is about 6 sessions behind, and getting updated every two weeks or so.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 1, 2005)

Three of my Shs are over, as are the games they are based on (or at least, the games are on indefinite hiatus -- never say never again, eh?  )

Q-Ship is both 'a few sessions behind' and 'over a year behind'.  We've played 8 sessions and I am currently working on session 4 ... but session that happened in around October 2003.  Real life has made sessions of the game few and far between (which is just as well, or I would be 14 sessions behind instead of 4).


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jun 2, 2005)

1st story hour - finished about ten months ago, two months after the game finished.

2nd story hour - fiction

3rd story hour - I'm four sessions behind... about ten weeks or so.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 2, 2005)

Since Avarimorion Maranwentyene is a work of straight up fiction, it's impossible for me to fall behind on it persay, but I've hit a roadblock, so one _could_ say that it has been delayed.


A New Power however, being a derivative of my PbP, is updated about as often as I feel I have enough content to merit a post.  The game took off like a rocket and I could initially do a post every 4 days that took up 10 pages in MSWord, but it's slowed down a bit.  Spring-Summer transition, it's to be expected, really.  I'm going to start posting updates as prequel-style fiction involving the PbP characters, but it's taking a while to get that started just right.

I have SO many ideas for this story, but being PbP and all, I'll just have to wait until we get to a point where I can implement them. *twitch*  Yep.  Waiting.  Gotta love it.  Makes the heart grow fonder and all that. *twitch*


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine's also my own creation (though based on the Adventure Path in _Dungeon_). I'm actually got about thirty posts "in the stable" at the moment, so I can manage a post-a-day pace. It's getting a bit harder keeping everything straight as the characters hit the high teens level-wise; some of the battles can take a few hours just to plot out. Fortunately I am compelled to attend numerous staff meetings where scribbling in a notepad looks like close attention.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd like a option for "haven't actually started the typing part yet".

 -- N


----------



## sniffles (Jun 2, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I'd like a option for "haven't actually started the typing part yet".
> 
> -- N




LOL!!  
You know, we had a NPC named Nifft in a FR campaign that concluded recently, and the same character just made a brief appearance in our newest campaign, so I guess you've been too busy visiting in Thesk to do any writing.   

I'm less behind now that I was earlier today - I just posted 4 months worth of journal entries!!


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Jun 2, 2005)

I voted for 3 months behind - although it's most probably a little more than this. I'm about one hundred and thirty hours in arrears but will be catching up once I complete the particular background arc I am currently finishing off [about 2 or 3 updates worth].

I think I prefer being an adventure "section" behind as I find it easier to subscribe motives to other characters - since I am not the DM but only a PC, this helps make the Story Hour a little more entertaining.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise

PS: For those of you following my SH, a massive update (5000+) words is imminent. For those of you not following it, may I suggest most kindly that you pop in for a read and see what happens when a Gating goes really really wrong.


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine is now on hiatus for personal reasons. But it is up to date as far as what has gone on.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jun 2, 2005)

Let's see... mine is about 4 or 5 sessions behind at this point.  I'm trying to narrow down that margin to 1 or 2.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 2, 2005)

I believe we will be playing session 19 this weekend. *keeping fingers crossed*
The storyhour is on session 8, but I have more written.  8 was back in October '04 though.


----------



## Morte (Jun 2, 2005)

18 months and growing.

But I've only got one session left to do!


----------



## Brakkart (Jun 2, 2005)

My campaign began back in August '04 and I started the Story Hour the following week. I've never fallen more than 3 weeks behind with posting, and am currently bang up to date (well  until tomorrow night when we play again). I normally get a log posted within 3-4 days of the session while the memory of it is fresh in my mind.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 2, 2005)

i'm still updating the current session.

i'll have it finished before the next session all things permitting.


----------



## genshou (Jun 3, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I'd like a option for "haven't actually started the typing part yet".
> 
> -- N



Hear, hear!  I can't say how far behind in updating my Story Hour I am yet, because... I haven't started yet...


----------



## htetickrt (Jun 3, 2005)

A year behind, but catching up!

Though that's mostly because of a hiatus in play, rather than any sudden acceleration in posting on my part.  Still counts, though.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 3, 2005)

5 years.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 5, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> You know, we had a NPC named Nifft in a FR campaign that concluded recently, and the same character just made a brief appearance in our newest campaign, so I guess you've been too busy visiting in Thesk to do any writing.




From Ephison to Thesk, my travels take me far. Just ask Shag Margold. 

 -- N, still not actually typing

PS: (The handle Nifft was lightly lifted from a character name in a series by Michael Shea... pick up _The Incomplete Nifft_ if you get a chance, really good stuff.)


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 17, 2005)

*Weeps* 

I'm so far behind I can't even find my story hours anymore 

edit:  aha!  There they are!


----------

